# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  Windows Mobile 2003 SE

## MiRHaDi

سلام
وقتی با #C برنامه برای Pocket PC مینویسیم با ورژن 2002 مینویسه و وقتی روی این سیستم عامل نصب بشه پیغام میده برنامه شما قدیمیه
حالا چجوری میشه برای 2003 نوشت ؟ آپدیت داره ؟
با تشکر

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

ویژوال دات نت 2005 نسخه بتا به بازار آمده که میتوانی برای pocket pc - smartphone - win ce برنامه بنویسی . هم برای .net compact framework نسخه یک و هم دو .

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
البته با یک تغییر کوچک در فایل cab برنامه هم میشه کاری کرد که دیگه خطا نگیره
بای

----------

